# Modellierungssoftware



## KaisrCanvas (14. Mai 2007)

hi Leute
kennt jemand ne Modellierungssoftware,
mit der man Objekte erstellen kann (keine Animationen)
sollt leicht verständlich sein 
und die dann auch mit dem standart java loader, am besten in *.obj, zu laden sind?
Freeware oder Shareware wär coll


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2007)

Was will er?


----------



## kaie (15. Mai 2007)

Probier mal Google Sketchup, ist leicht zu bedienen, führt schnell zu Ergebnissen und ist in der Basis-Version kostenlos nutzbar. Nur für den OBJ-Export brauchst Du die Pro-Version, die allerdings ein paar Stunden lang voll getestet werden kann. Ob der OBJ-Export allerdings mit Java3D funktioniert, habe ich noch nicht getestet. Für Gebäude, Landschaften usw. ist es in jedem Fall einen Blick wert. Und im Google 3D Warehouse findest Du einige Zehntausend fertige Modelle...
http://sketchup.google.com/
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/


----------



## Gast (20. Mai 2007)

Wie wäre es mit Blender


----------



## merlin2 (20. Mai 2007)

Art of Illusion?


----------



## Guest (21. Mai 2007)

Danke nach sowas hab ich gesucht!


----------

